# looking for kittens that need new homes



## yay84 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone...could you please contact me if you hear of any kittens that need new homes...

There are so many out there, and we can offer a warm safe home until they are adopted out to suitable families only...

Also if there are any pregnant cats out there and you havent got the time, then please email me...

can collect..:crazy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

yay84 said:


> Hi Everyone...could you please contact me if you hear of any kittens that need new homes...
> 
> There are so many out there, and we can offer a warm safe home until they are adopted out to suitable families only...
> 
> ...


I foster pregnant cats for my local rescue centre. If this is what you really want to do, contact your local rescues. You may need to foster in general to start with until they can see you have the experience and knowledge to deal with mums and kittens xxx


----------



## yay84 (Apr 28, 2009)

ok many thanks, keep up the good work xx


----------



## pinkcow25 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have 3 kittens I'm trying to find good homes for. 2 White (with 7 toes) and 1 tortoise shell. All very good natured still with mum so being litter trained. Can you help? I'm based in SE London.


----------



## yay84 (Apr 28, 2009)

pinkcow25 said:


> I have 3 kittens I'm trying to find good homes for. 2 White (with 7 toes) and 1 tortoise shell. All very good natured still with mum so being litter trained. Can you help? I'm based in SE London.


hiya, yes can help, would you be able to meet us half way at all (fleet services)..or is that a problem for you?


----------



## yay84 (Apr 28, 2009)

pinkcow25 said:


> I have 3 kittens I'm trying to find good homes for. 2 White (with 7 toes) and 1 tortoise shell. All very good natured still with mum so being litter trained. Can you help? I'm based in SE London.


iv pmd you hun xx


----------

